
Elon Musk Takes Customer Complaint on Twitter from Idea to Execution in 6 Days - espek07
http://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/elon-musk-takes-customer-complaint-on-twitter-from-idea-to-execution-in-6-days.html
======
mizzao
When they tried this with parents who were late picking up their children from
daycare, it actually made them later - since now as long as they could afford
it they didn't feel bad about paying.

Similarly, maybe those Tesla owners won't mind paying $0.40/minute for
convenient parking.

[http://freakonomics.com/2013/10/23/what-makes-people-do-
what...](http://freakonomics.com/2013/10/23/what-makes-people-do-what-they-
do/)

------
netinstructions
This article (which is now in the original story) says otherwise -
[https://electrek.co/2017/01/09/tesla-feedback-loop-elon-
musk...](https://electrek.co/2017/01/09/tesla-feedback-loop-elon-musk-
complaint-twitter/)

------
bbctol
Kind of sounds like they had this in the pipeline, and rolled it out after the
tweet. But hey, the tweet is a good way to turn this into a "Elon Musk is
great at customer service" story rather than a "Tesla suddenly rolls out new
fee" one.

------
greenyoda
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13258882](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13258882)

